# cannot open jpeg invalid image -_-



## talbert (Nov 3, 2012)

some jpeg images will not open as I get error message 'invalid image'. I have now tried to open with IrfranView and get message 'Cant read file header' Unknown file format or file not found. Any help is appreciated. Thanks in advance


----------



## pip22 (Nov 21, 2004)

Sounds like the images are corrupt - this can happen if the storage media they are on is faulty or starting to fail, or (in the case of a memory card) you've been deleting all the images on it instead of re-formatting it every few weeks to keep it healthy. There is some helpful information here: http://www.online-tech-tips.com/computer-tips/repair-and-view-corrupted-or-damaged-images/


----------



## tompatrick (Apr 19, 2010)

talbert said:


> some jpeg images will not open as I get error message 'invalid image'. I have now tried to open with IrfranView and get message 'Cant read file header' Unknown file format or file not found. Any help is appreciated. Thanks in advance


'Invalid Image' error message pops up when the image file is not found to be of JPG format. You can simply rename the file extension to .jpg, either change the file header. But, changing file header is difficult and may require editing software such as HEX editor. This can only be done through expertise hands. I recommend you read more information on this page http://www.stellarinfo.com/support/...ir-jpeg-image-after-unknown-jpeg-format-error. Lower down to read the comments and find the solution.


----------

